
Uber's move away from PostgreSQL - okket
http://rhaas.blogspot.com/2016/08/ubers-move-away-from-postgresql.html
======
merb
what no blog post mentions and what happend __before __all this incident, was
that they were running out of disk space. No matter what happened after that,
that was just a traversal of failures and laziness by the uber people.

sure postgresql has some weak points, but being lazy and then try to make a
blog post about the weak points while ignoring the fact that you were extremly
lazy in the written post is just curious.

for me their switch is more like a "we did bad so we use mysql since we can do
everything from scratch" rather than "we will look what we did wrong and try
to improve that". they just don't care what they did wrong, they just blame
the implementation details about postgresql and move on.

somewhat stupid.

Probablly they should do it like netflix in the future. Use MySQL and use AWS
RDS or any other managed MySQL solution so they can't screw up that hard in
the future.

